# East Bay Homes Not Jails is Back!



## Slingshot Collective (Jan 8, 2016)




----------



## creature (Jan 9, 2016)

i'm in concord..

email me on tuesday & i'll bart to you guys on weds..


----------



## Slingshot Collective (Jan 9, 2016)

creature said:


> i'm in concord..
> 
> email me on tuesday & i'll bart to you guys on weds..


I'm not 100% sure if anyone from our Collective has been to one of these meetings yet, I just wanted to help get the word out. At least one of us plans on going to the next meeting, but nothing is set in stone. We might not even know until Wednesday night itself!


----------



## creature (Jan 9, 2016)

Cool.. i have some stuff happening between now & the 20th of jan, but if you hit me up no later that thursday, the 14th, i can supply wheels for that weekend, plus some throwdown & misc effort.

lemme know..

& peace,


C


----------



## paxbagelhead (Jan 11, 2016)

hellllll yahhhhhhh im down to see what this is


----------



## tony longshanks (Mar 24, 2016)

Nice. I'm moving back to the east bay in October, I think. I may be someone's madman in the attic, at an affordable rate, for 6 months. Unless something incredible happens during my road-on-trip-on-foot into Washington state. Which I expect it will.


----------



## revsiino3891 (Jul 6, 2016)

Is the EB HnJ still active? I just came across this and with today being Wednesday I figured I would ask. I am in SF


----------



## tony longshanks (Jul 18, 2016)

I would write to [email protected] to find out, or check out the most recent issue of SlingShot, which may have info
http://slingshot.tao.ca/


----------

